
Kunal Bahl was denied an H-1B visa. Now he competes with Amazon - anjalik
http://money.cnn.com/2017/02/02/news/india/snapdeal-india-kunal-bahl-h1b-visa/index.html
======
coldtea
So? Businessmen are worth more than regular people is the message?

